
From McKinsey: How top companies excel with digital and analytics - santhanam1
From McKinsey Insights: How top companies excel with digital and analytics<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mckinsey.com&#x2F;business-functions&#x2F;mckinsey-digital&#x2F;our-insights&#x2F;how-top-companies-excel-with-digital-and-analytics?cid=soc-app
======
nocubicles
Oh the good old stock photos with smiling people having meetings.

